

Reversed dating - mike_esspe
http://cheekd.com/#4

======
ideaoverload
My first thoughts:

1\. you need to explain it - it is not obvious for the user. That's bad if you
hand someone o card and need to explain it

2\. if this is a guy to hand this card to the girl it sounds a bit like: a) I
am geek using this service b) I am not confident to give you my phone number.
Are these advantages in dating game?

------
revicon
I don't get this. I have personal business cards I give out when I want to
hand someone my contact info (google voice # and email address). I don't get
what I gain by paying this site $. Printing out business cards to carry around
in your wallet costs about $8 plus shipping all over the net.

------
rocknroll32
This makes perfect sense. people won't admit it but there is a fear of meeting
people in person to get a number or a name. This takes the hardest part of the
relationship out. I think this would be great maybe even in a college setting
when people are at a bar or a party.

------
mmmm22
I think this is a terrific idea. I think this is about the concept- not the
fact that you already have a business card. The mystery and humor are a part
of this company, plus- it's memorable!

------
jeffchuber
Met the founder in DC last month - remember you had the idea when a bolt of
lightning came from sky and turned your hair white. remember it - and use it!
best of luck

------
hackrchick
have you ever been in the train and caught eyes with someone? this would be
the perfect opportunity to hand off this card (minus the personal deets)...
the doors close and you've been left with the opportunity to find that person
again. i love the idea, but maybe it's because i'm a girl. : (

------
mkelly
So what is the purpose of this? How is this better than business cards?

~~~
Joakal
They are trying to sell business cards for dating use. It's trying to solve
the issue of writing down contact details by simply passing a card to check
later online.

Nice idea.

~~~
mkelly
Okay... I still don't understand how this is better than simply putting the
contact details on the card itself, other than the risk of staleness.

(And the marginal case where you want to revoke the ability to view your
details after you give out the card, but before the person checks...hmm...)

~~~
kingofqueens
This is better than business cards because you don't have to disclose any
personal information like email, phone number and address. There's less
pressure on both parties as well. I like Cheek'd, it's great for NYC.

------
mwsherman
Great idea.

